# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Spelunky passe en 1.1 et s’ouvre à tous

## Raphi Le Sobre

Foie gras digéré, chapon achevé, huîtres vomies et indigestion au chocolat évanouie, pas de doute, Noël est terminé. Ok, on remet ça dans même pas une semaine pour la St Sylvestre, mais question cadeaux, c'est kaput. Presque en réalité, puisqu'il reste encore quelques surprises à découvrir dont nous pouvons tous profiter, comme la mise à jour de *Spelunky* en 1.1, disponible depuis le 25 décembre.

 
 Passer la journée à jouer les apprentis Indiana Jones devant cette même trilogie (un quatrième film ? Quel quatrième film ?) rediffusée sur une grande chaîne cryptée française, c'était déjà pas mal. Mais y'a mieux, *Derek Yu* ayant respecté une parole donnée il y a maintenant plus d'un an, où il nous promettait de rendre son jeu OpenSource dès que cela serait possible. Pour notre plus grande joie à tous, voilà qui est fait.
 Prochaine étape, trouver quelqu'un pour développer un mod Canard PC où l'on incarnerait une vaillante femme de ménage explorant la rédaction la veille du jour des poubelles, voire, pour nos amis hardcore gamers, l'appart d'El Gringo n'importe quel jour de l'année.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Spelunky c'est trop dur, je veux un mode branque.

----------


## Septa

J'ai dépassé les 1000 morts dans le jeu il y a peu.

J'ai vu le boss deux fois seulement. Il me reste encore un raccourci à débloquer.
Je n'ai jamais atteints le black market...

Mais si on met bout à bout toutes les parties que j'ai fait ponctuellement parce que j'ai cinq-dix minutes à tuer c'est surement le jeu auquel j'ai le plus jouer cette année et ça va surement continuer encore longtemps.

Le seul truc que je regrette c'est qu'on est pas une version sur psp ou ds... Ce serait quand même Le jeu à avoir dans les transports.

----------


## Mechatama

Vu que maintenant c'est open source, il est possible que quelqu'un de motivé fasse un portage sur PSP et/ou DS !
Mais j'imagine qu'il faut bricoler un peu pour faire tourner des homebrews sur ces consoles...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Dingoo ?

----------


## Septa

> Vu que maintenant c'est open source, il est possible que quelqu'un de motivé fasse un portage sur PSP et/ou DS !
> Mais j'imagine qu'il faut bricoler un peu pour faire tourner des homebrews sur ces consoles...


Le problême c'est que c'est un jeu gamemaker ( même si ça se voit pas des masses ), du coup pour les portages c'est pas ça...

Mais heu il y a déjà un "mod" qui permet d'avoir tout le niveaux dans une écran. Ça déséquilibre pas mal le jeux mais c'est rigolo.

----------


## etherealwtf

On peut décrocher des cordes ?

----------


## Sirithang

Mais mais....mais il est génial ce jeu ! Mêle mon amour du rogue-like avec la fougue et le rythme d'un plateformer! Sans parler de ce gros pixel qui tache et qui me colle la banane  ::):  ...

Merci CPC  :;): 


Et oui malgré l'open source, le jeu étant un jeu gamemaker, il faudrait recoder toute le moteur du jeu en C/C++ (selon la lib) pour le faire tourner sur DS (psp je sais pas, j'en ai pas). Ceci dit en s'inspirant des scripts que lui a fait on devrait avoir une grosse partie des fonctions.

Si quelqu'un se lance, je veux bien le suivre, malgré mon temps libre limité, parce que ce jeu sur DS....miam.

----------


## sticky-fingers

ça me rappelle Rick Dangerous  ::wub:: 

Merci pour cette perle  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hm trompage de topac et abus de boissons sucrées.

----------


## Chartreuse

Moi qui suis un fan de Rick dangerous, je dis un grand merci de m'avoir fait découvrir ce jeu. tout comme son ancêtre, il est très dur (je n'ai jamais fini Rick premier du nom sans tricher pour avoir des vies infinies...  ::|:  )
Allez j'y retourne, je viens de finir le tuto.

----------


## Kerker

J'adore voler le marchand...mais c'est quoi cet araign é géante intuable ? un boss ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'adore voler le marchand...mais c'est quoi cet araign é géante intuable ? un boss ?


Non, juste un random encounter. Mais elle est butable. Avec le fusil par exemple, ou simplement en balançant une bombe dans les toiles au-dessus de sa tête.

Quand elle crève, elle te file un objet rendant tes bombes collantes, super pratique pour éviter de rater un trésor à cause d'un mauvais rebond.

----------


## Guest

> Non, juste un random encounter. Mais elle est butable. Avec le fusil par exemple, ou simplement en balançant une bombe dans les toiles au-dessus de sa tête.
> 
> Quand elle crève, elle te file un objet rendant tes bombes collantes, super pratique pour éviter de rater un trésor à cause d'un mauvais rebond.


Elle est tuable en sautant dessus, pas très difficilement d'ailleurs. Surtout si le plafond est bas.

---------- Post ajouté à 05h57 ----------




> J'ai dépassé les 1000 morts dans le jeu il y a peu.
> 
> J'ai vu le boss deux fois seulement. Il me reste encore un raccourci à débloquer.
> Je n'ai jamais atteints le black market...
> 
> Mais si on met bout à bout toutes les parties que j'ai fait ponctuellement parce que j'ai cinq-dix minutes à tuer c'est surement le jeu auquel j'ai le plus jouer cette année et ça va surement continuer encore longtemps.
> 
> Le seul truc que je regrette c'est qu'on est pas une version sur psp ou ds... Ce serait quand même Le jeu à avoir dans les transports.


Le black market ça va c'est pas trop dur, par contre après ça se gâte méchamment...

J'ai déjà réussi à vider le black market et à chopper l'ankh sans payer  :B):

----------


## Ethelka

Punaise j'arrive pas à passer la 5e salle au mieux... xD

----------


## Septa

> Punaise j'arrive pas à passer la 5e salle au mieux... xD


La jungle ça pique un peu...
C'est le monde où j'ai du mourir le plus souvent.

----------


## Guest

Ouais c'est là que le flip près d'un rebord sert. Et les parachutes (ou la cape, ou le jetpack, mais faut pas trop forcer sa chance non plus). Et une arme à feu, si possible.

----------


## Kerker

J'ai attaquer le marchand,et au niveau suivant il m'attendait !

Sinon il se passe quoi si on donne tout l'argent que demande le noir quand on passe a la jungle ?

----------


## Elkan

> J'ai attaquer le marchand,et au niveau suivant il m'attendait !
> 
> Sinon il se passe quoi si on donne tout l'argent que demande le noir quand on passe a la jungle ?


Il te fait un passage pour passer directement de l'écran d'accueil à 2ème monde (5ème niveau).

----------

